# Feel like times going to fast.



## hillybilly2785 (Dec 29, 2019)

Just putting this out there to see if there’s anyone else that feels the way I do, or even to the extreme that I do. 
I’m a sahm. The girls are 2 and 5. One in preschool. One with me all day. 
I have had a problem with depression as well as PPD after each pregnancy. Ive taken meds for it, but eventually wean off. 
I seem to do okay with being happy and looking toward the future and understand how lucky I am to have healthy happy girls who are growing and thriving, but some days the realization of how quickly life’s happening and changing gets the better of me and it’s almost like I feel a desperate need to hold onto things as they are and don’t want to let go. 
I’ve had a lot of loss in life and sometimes wonder if I have an irrational response to change because of it. 
I’ll spend the day going in and out of crying spells and feel like I’m burning my time up and can’t do anything about it. 
Am I normal? Is the extreme of it normal? 
Thanks for any input.


----------

